# Deadliest Catch news 2/1/2010 Possible Spoiler for upcoming season



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Didn't know exactly how to word the the title of this thread, but be warned the following may be a spoiler for the upcoming season....

Capt Phil suffered a stroke. According to Seattle news station KOMO 


> Phil Harris, captain of the Cornelia Marie, fell ill while off-loading in port on Sunday, according to the show's Web site. Harris is said to be receiving care at an area hospital, where his condition is not known.
> 
> On Monday, an update on the site read, "Captain Phil is resting comfortably and is in the care of excellent doctors and nurses.


Sure hope he's ok. Get well soon Capt Phil.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

With his health issues, I can't say I'm surprised. I do wish him well, though, as he was likeable.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Can't say I'm surprised either. After his last big scare, I think he quit smoking for about five minutes. If you don't get the message the first time, life just keeps upping the ante. Sorry to hear it though.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TMZ is reporting he died. 

http://www.tmz.com/2010/02/09/deadliest-catch-star-dies-phil-harris-alaska-/


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

R.I.P, Captain Phil. 

http://blog.zap2it.com/thedishrag/2010/02/deadliest-catch-captain-phil-harris-dies.html


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

R.I.P., Captain Phil.

Thoughts and prayers to his sons and all who loved him.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

R.I.P., Captain Phil.....smoke 'em if ya got 'em!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I just read the news on E! RIP Capt. Phil.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow .... RIP Phil!

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...st-catch-captain-phil-harris-dies-at-age-53/1


----------



## bottomsup (Mar 3, 2006)

I actually teared up for a moment when I first read this.
So I wonder how much of this the show will exploit. Apparently, they were filming when he had the stroke. I am not clear on how much they caught. Sad.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

I feel for his boys, RIP Cap'n Phil.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Looking back, you could almost see this coming after his encounter with a blod clot in his lung. The docs told him to quit work because of the long durations of sitting in the captains seat (along with the smoking). This is really sad to hear, he was one of my favs on the show.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

An article about Phil's last days on People.com


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

RIP Phil. Second favorite behind Sid


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

buckeyenut said:


> RIP Phil. Second favorite behind *Sid*


Umm - Sig?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> An article about Phil's last days on People.com


Wow. Amazing story, and amazing that they were filming it all. That will be hard to watch when it comes on.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My wife and I had crab legs on Sunday and mentioned good'ol'Phil!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like things aren't going well for Jake



Spoiler



Harris was arrested and booked into the King County jail on suspicion of DUI, hit-and-run and driving with a suspended license.

This per Seattle's KOMO News


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow, and he seemed to be the more together of the two. It is his older brother whose life was a mess until he got a position on the boat, IIRC.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Wow, and he seemed to be the more together of the two. It is his older brother whose life was a mess until he got a position on the boat, IIRC.


Really? He seemed like more of the jackass compared to Josh.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't remember anything about Josh being a mess, but could be I don't remember everything. Jake has always seemed like a spoiled brat. According to the article


Spoiler



Jake was driving on an already suspended license, so not the first time he's screwed up.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Jake was the one that purchased the flat screen TV on his fathers credit. I feel for their loss, but can not help thinking about the number of RedBulls and cigarettes Phil consumed. I hope his sons can pull through this without too much trouble.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

So much for Jake getting his act together


Spoiler



A bench warrent was issued today in Seattle for Jake's arrest. He failed to appear in court for a reckless driving charge. Article from KOMO TV


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

Last nights episode was very telling of the coming events that are here. 

I wondered about Jake this Opie season dragging and such, now we know.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

tripmac said:


> Last nights episode was very telling of the coming events that are here.
> 
> I wondered about Jake this Opie season dragging and such, now we know.


I'm wondering if it's a pretty common problem amongst the fisherman. 30-40 hour shifts, somethings gotta get them through that. A couple seasons ago a guy had to get to court, i beleive it was for drug charges.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

That whole conversation on last night's episode was pretty heartbreaking.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Especially since we know what's coming.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

nataylor said:


> That whole conversation on last night's episode was pretty heartbreaking.


Very much so, and looking at the Northwestern's Jake and what he is facing as well, makes it even more harsh


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> Especially since we know what's coming.


I think about that every time the opening sequence runs and there's that first shot of Phil's cold stare.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nataylor said:


> That whole conversation on last night's episode was pretty heartbreaking.


Indeed. When I saw Jake stumbling around and falling through that hole in the deck I said to my wife "he looks high". I thought he might be severely hungover, but now we know he was getting into Phil's pain meds.

And oh yes, I agree. So much the sadder since we know what's coming. It's almost like Phil KNEW he wasn't long for this world and is trying to pass the Baton. I guess it won't be Jake who gets the reigns. He was never the right choice anyway. Neither son is ready to take over in my book, but it's a family business so there you go...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Indeed. When I saw Jake stumbling around and falling through that hole in the deck I said to my wife "he looks high". I thought he might be severely hungover, but now we know he was getting into Phil's pain meds.
> 
> And oh yes, I agree. So much the sadder since we know what's coming. It's almost like Phil KNEW he wasn't long for this world and is trying to pass the Baton. I guess it won't be Jake who gets the reigns. He was never the right choice anyway. Neither son is ready to take over in my book, but it's a family business so there you go...


There was an earlier episode (I'm pretty sure it was within the last few weeks, definitely during the Opi season) where Phil directly addressed the camera and said, point blank, "I won't be around much longer..." and went on to address planning toward handing the boat off to his kids. It was very surreal watching that.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> There was an earlier episode (I'm pretty sure it was within the last few weeks, definitely during the Opi season) where Phil directly addressed the camera and said, point blank, "I won't be around much longer..." and went on to address planning toward handing the boat off to his kids. It was very surreal watching that.


I think I recall that now...Phil's gotta be really hurting. Unfortunately, I don't think either of his boys are ready to take over... I just can't picture either of them being in charge... I guess we'll see next season though...


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Spoiler



Next week, my TV Guide says is when the stroke happens. The week after that he's flown to Anchorage. After the Catch is going to be doing some spotlights on Capt Phil as well. I know from things I've read on the web that Phil did not want the cameras turned off while he was going through this. When he woke up from his coma he made that clear.



It's heart wrenching to watch this in action knowing what is coming. I'm curious as to what is going to happen with next season of Deadliest Catch. I don't think Josh is ready, but if one of the sons has to take over it should be Josh. Jake is clearly has a lot of problems. I'm sure that he's living with a lot of guilt right now, knowing what we saw at the end of the last episode. Very sad.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

It still boggles my mind that Jake would even TRY to do that job wasted. It's hard enough I'd imagine not to fall overboard, much less when you can barely walk. That's just nuts...


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I always felt Josh was the more responsible of the two, but his father seemed to think Jake had more promise. I don't think either of them are ready to be captain, but Josh could at least take it seriously enough.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> I always felt Josh was the more responsible of the two, but his father seemed to think Jake had more promise. I don't think either of them are ready to be captain, but Josh could at least take it seriously enough.


I think that is because he sees that Josh has so much more potential to do something else besides fishing whereas Jake had nothing else he was interested in and he was pretty good as fishing. At least my take on it all.

Ice on your head... ouch. Mike "the gut" Fortner sure is tough.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Knowing what's happened (and is going to "happen" on the show) has made this season really tough to watch; especially with the quotes from Phil & that stare in the opening credits ... but at the same time, we want to watch it -- see how the producers/film crew handle it.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

jeepair said:


> I think that is because he sees that Josh has so much more potential to do something else besides fishing whereas Jake had nothing else he was interested in and he was pretty good as fishing. At least my take on it all.
> 
> Ice on your head... ouch. Mike "the gut" Fortner sure is tough.


I think that Phil has even said so about Josh that he believes he could do something better than fishing. But, he seems just as cut out for it as Jake. Maybe even more so since he shows a strong since of responsibility.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Didn't Phil say something to Jake like "You'll never be more than a fisherman"?


----------



## LacyinTX (Apr 25, 2005)

I pictured Josh growing into a sort of "Sig" (captain) to Jake's "Edgar" (deck boss). Such a sad episode with what we know is coming. *sigh*

Ugh.. when Fortner got hit on the head, I had just been yelling at the TV, "Don't stand under the crane!" OUCH!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I'm surprised they don't have to wear hard hats.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Or clean the ice off of the crane before they started working.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

Josh looks like he's about 21 and has the maturity of an 18 YO; Jake looks like he's 19 with the maturity of a 16 YO. They're OK deck hands (when sober), but I don't think either know jack sh*t about fishing or where to find the crab, and neither could run a boat or command the respect of the crew.

And what is wrong with the Hillstrands? After the first deckhand get's bashed with ice from the crane, they do nothing. And then it happens again. It's like a frat in the wheelhouse, har har har he got pounded with ice. Jees, crank the crane down to the deck and pound the ice off it already!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

AlphaDelta said:


> And what is wrong with the Hillstrands?


I've never liked those guys. They remind me of the guys in bars that get waaay too loud after a couple of drinks.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Just for the record, Josh is 27 and Jake is 24.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Kablemodem said:


> I'm surprised they don't have to wear hard hats.


I made the same comment. Is there no OSHA for crab fishermen? I can see lots of ways that job could be made safer.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I think about that every time the opening sequence runs and there's that first shot of Phil's cold stare.


I don't even watch the show, really-just enough to know who he was. That stare on the promos for the show when it started this season would get to me.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Spoiler



I watched After the Catch tonight and there was a point that Johnathan Hillstrand walked off because he was pretty shaken by a few of the clips they showed of Phil. They also showed a few (at least three) photos of Phil hanging around the jazz club they filmed After the Catch at.





Spoiler



I also saw during this episode that they are showing the previews for next weeks episode. Let's just say it's confirmed, what happens to Phil starts at the next episode.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I found this. It looks like we haven't seen the last of the Harris boys.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Big Deficit said:


> I found this. It looks like we haven't seen the last of the Harris boys.


It's nice to see them try to pull their lives together. Jake in rehab and Josh quitting smoking, and promoting non-smoking efforts, seems to be a good start. :up:

I was surprised to see Josh had been kept in the dark about Jake's addiction.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

I'll really miss Phil. He was my favorite of all the captains. I really dislike the Hillstrands. Everything's a juvenile game to them...constantly cracking jokes at others' expense, self-congratulatory giggling and dancing when the catch is good, laughing when a deckhand stumbles or gets hurt. Not good people, IMO.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Big Deficit said:


> I found this. It looks like we haven't seen the last of the Harris boys.


Thank you for sharing that. Nice article and good to know they are going to be back fishing again. I hope they are successful. I'm sure their father will be looking over their shoulders.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

etexlady said:


> I'll really miss Phil. He was my favorite of all the captains. I really dislike the Hillstrands. Everything's a juvenile game to them...constantly cracking jokes at others' expense, self-congratulatory giggling and dancing when the catch is good, laughing when a deckhand stumbles or gets hurt. Not good people, IMO.


+1
I've never really cared for the Hillstrands. I think that their being co-captains is the reason that the crew makes less on their boat than crews of other boats (just my assumption, I have no real data to back it up other than the lesser earnings being the basis of the poaching fight at the beginning of the season.) Seems to me one of them should be working the deck while the other captains the boat, ala the NW. But no, they both sit up in the wheelhouse being jerks.

I'm behind a couple of eps. I know what happens to Phil, and I'm waiting to watch until all the eps are aired and I have a big ol box of kleenex. I need to see it all in one sitting since I think it will be too hard to watch over multiple weeks.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow...that was a hard episode to watch....Jake was in a stuppor!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Do we know that Phil actually owns the boat or is he just the captain? Is there actually anything to pass down to his boys, as far as the boat goes. 

I think the best solution would be to get that guy that took over for Phil that one season and keep him as Captain. Phil seemed to really trust him with the boat and his boys.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

The Cornelia Marie is owned by... Cornelia Marie. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FV_Cornelia_Marie



> Ralph and Cornelia Marie divorced, and Cornelia Marie took ownership of the boat. She eventually sold partial share to captain Phil Harris. His share is currently in possession of his estate.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Do we know that Phil actually owns the boat or is he just the captain? Is there actually anything to pass down to his boys, as far as the boat goes.
> 
> I think the best solution would be to get that guy that took over for Phil that one season and keep him as Captain. Phil seemed to really trust him with the boat and his boys.


He co owned it with someone. I think their name is Cornelia Marie.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Probably the biggest item of value is not the boat but the quota. If you have a large quota you could always rent/lease a boat and make money.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> Probably the biggest item of value is not the boat but the quota. If you have a large quota you could always rent/lease a boat and make money.


Actually I think they rent/lease the quota itself. So that some boats don't sail anymore, they exist just to have a hand in the pie.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah, gone is that race to the fishing grounds that they had at the begining of the series. They would fish only a few days and then be done. 

Now there are much less boats and they just fish until the quota is met, however long that takes.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah, gone is that race to the fishing grounds that they had at the begining of the series. They would fish only a few days and then be done.
> 
> Now there are much less boats and they just fish until the quota is met, however long that takes.


yeah...they got rid of the "rally" system they had but it seems now they have these deadlines given by the processing plants which still require them to work those crazy shifts which seems to totally negate what the gov was trying to do by getting rid of the rally and giving quotas.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

pmyers said:


> yeah...they got rid of the "rally" system they had but it seems now they have these deadlines given by the processing plants which still require them to work those crazy shifts which seems to totally negate what the gov was trying to do by getting rid of the rally and giving quotas.


My understanding is they still need the dates for the processing boats. There are only a limited number of processing ships, so they start processing. The idea is that once they are done with one ship the next one is ready to dock. If someone misses the schedule it can mess everyone up. Kind of like landing/parking at the airport. Only so many gates to use.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

My heart is just breaking for these guys....

NW Jake's dad is missing

Keith's daughter is trying to keep Keith from chewing tobacco

CM Jake is an addict

and the saddest of all....

CM Capt Phil....just oh so sad. "Phil, Phil are you in there? OMG" "911 what's your emergency?" "I think my Dad just had a stroke"


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

It was good to see that the confrontation from last week's episode ended in Phil and Jake hugging. And then Phil looking at the family photos with the kids was great. I was afraid Jake's last memory of his father would be him saying he didn't ever want to see Jake again.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Keith's daughter is the cutest thing ever. The way she encouraged her dad to quit chewing tobacco and her practical suggestions with the nicotine gum. She'll be a psychiatrist someday.

I think the family photo scene with Phil, Jake and Josh happened on an earlier trip and was edited in for effect. Still good dramatics. With the camera panning up to the shot of the crow and Phil strapped into the stretcher being lowered to the ambulance that was chilling. Josh should really be the heir-apparent even though Phil wants it to be Jake. Josh showed how goal directed he is and how calm he can be during a crisis in this EP.

Poor NW Jake, almost a year removed from losing his sister from complications of RA, his father goes missing and is presumed dead. The fact he can soldier on amidst these tragedies and still work on his dream to captain a boat one day really speaks to his character.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Yeah - This was a bit of a tough episode to watch. 

From what I could find via Google, NW Jake's dad is still missing...


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Anyone catch After the Catch? Jake NW has a good head on his shoulders and will make a great captain someday. Having Sig say that if he had a son he would want him to be like Jake has got to do wonders for his confidence too. It was also a bit amusing to watch this weeks DC episode where the Hillstrands are considering turning over the boat to Mike knowing from last weeks after the catch that Mike has bought his own boat. I'm not a fan of the Hillstrands and how they treat and talk about their crew on camera. I don't think JJ was smiling when he watched this weeks episode. Even if you suspect it, it's never a good thing to find out for sure that your boss considers your value as nothing more than a disposable lighter. Also, anyone who's watched this show from the beginning knows that the crew of the time bandit on average makes significantly less than the other boats on the show, especially the Northwestern.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> Yeah - This was a bit of a tough episode to watch.
> 
> From what I could find via Google, NW Jake's dad is still missing...


I got the same impression from the After the Catch episode. The whole episode was very sad.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

One other thing that we noticed last night.

Phil made a decision to bring the CM into St. Paul early (which is not an easy port to get into during Opilio) .... holy @#$&#37; , what an experience that would have been if he hadn't.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nataylor said:


> It was good to see that the confrontation from last week's episode ended in Phil and Jake hugging. And then Phil looking at the family photos with the kids was great. I was afraid Jake's last memory of his father would be him saying he didn't ever want to see Jake again.


Oh definitely. I didn't want to say it before, but I also didn't want Jake to feel like what he had told his Dad may have contributed to his death. I'm glad they had had time to cool off before the tragedy happened. It sounds like Phil may have had a drinking problem at some point in his life too and they were going to go to AA meetings together when they got home. It's a shame Phil never got to see Jake clean up his act.

I do think Jake's probably going to be carrying some guilt around after this. I can't imagine that's going to make it any easier for him to get sober...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

cheerdude said:


> One other thing that we noticed last night.
> 
> Phil made a decision to bring the CM into St. Paul early (which is not an easy port to get into during Opilio) .... holy @#$% , what an experience that would have been if he hadn't.


Really strange for him to call it early. Not like him at all, even with the bad news from Jake. It's almost like he knew...


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I wonder how Jake is doing with his addiction after all of this. 

Edgar seemed really down on After The Catch.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Big Deficit said:


> Anyone catch After the Catch? Jake NW has a good head on his shoulders and will make a great captain someday. Having Sig say that if he had a son he would want him to be like Jake has got to do wonders for his confidence too. It was also a bit amusing to watch this weeks DC episode where the Hillstrands are considering turning over the boat to Mike knowing from last weeks after the catch that Mike has bought his own boat. I'm not a fan of the Hillstrands and how they treat and talk about their crew on camera. I don't think JJ was smiling when he watched this weeks episode. Even if you suspect it, it's never a good thing to find out for sure that your boss considers your value as nothing more than a disposable lighter. * Also, anyone who's watched this show from the beginning knows that the crew of the time bandit on average makes significantly less than the other boats on the show, especially the Northwestern.*


Do they ever explain WHY? Is it because they have two captains? How does THAT work?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

BeanMeScot said:


> I wonder how Jake is doing with his addiction after all of this.
> 
> Edgar seemed really down on After The Catch.


The way I see it, this will either be a reason to get loaded or a reason to get help. I hope it's the latter, but I fear it's the former...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ment said:


> Keith's daughter is the cutest thing ever. The way she encouraged her dad to quit chewing tobacco and her practical suggestions with the nicotine gum. She'll be a psychiatrist someday.
> 
> I think the family photo scene with Phil, Jake and Josh happened on an earlier trip and was edited in for effect. Still good dramatics. With the camera panning up to the shot of the crow and Phil strapped into the stretcher being lowered to the ambulance that was chilling. Josh should really be the heir-apparent even though Phil wants it to be Jake. Josh showed how goal directed he is and how calm he can be during a crisis in this EP.
> 
> Poor NW Jake, almost a year removed from losing his sister from complications of RA, his father goes missing and is presumed dead. The fact he can soldier on amidst these tragedies and still work on his dream to captain a boat one day really speaks to his character.


I was really surprised at how grownup his daughter sounded. Really cute. Not sure I would lay anything like that on my own kid though... I have to admit, kind of cringed a little during that whole interchange... Especially the part where he's telling her he could die if he doesn't stop... Shouldn't he be telling all this to his wife? Or a therapist? Seems a little heavy for a kid.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow, it seems changes are afoot for most of the boats this year. 

Very sad what is going on with NW Jake, but to say the least he seems to be working very hard to work his way up. He is an impressive young man.

Watching this stuff with Phil is rough. I saw the previews for next week and I may watch it live for the first time. Josh was very level headed at the end of this episode, taking care of his dad and taking care of business at the same time. I really do think he could handle the boat if he had to take it over for his dad.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I would have liked to have seen Josh on the After the Catch but since it was a NW episode, I guess we'll have to wait until the CM episode after next weeks Wizard. 

Loved the prank TB played on the NW with the Gator jaws. roflmao.

I know Johnathan and Andy sound mean but I'm sure it is all in a fun atmosphere. They are like little kids and I believe I'd enjoy that type of atmosphere if I were in a situation like that. Though I'd rather be the heckler then the heckled. 

Can't help to love Johnathan after finding out on the other board I visit, arfcom, that he too appreciates the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Do they ever explain WHY? Is it because they have two captains? How does THAT work?


I would think the difference is all in operating costs. It seems like the crew gets "a share of the profits". WHich can also explay why the "rally" mentality isn't totally gone. The longer a boat is out, the more it's going to cost you (fuel for one), the less profits you have to share.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

cheerdude said:


> One other thing that we noticed last night.
> 
> Phil made a decision to bring the CM into St. Paul early (which is not an easy port to get into during Opilio) .... holy @#$% , what an experience that would have been if he hadn't.


The kid and I watched it last night and we said the same thing. We've seen the Coast Guard being called out for other things, them being out in the middle of the Bering Sea would have been awful!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow...and this season is just going to get harder and harder to watch. Heck...I almost broke down when they were craning Phil off the boat.

I really can't understand why they are airing After the Catch at the same time that the series is airing....doesn't it seem it should air after this season is over? It's like recapping the episode that I just watched 10 minutes before!


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

pmyers, I agree it is getting tougher and tougher to watch. The anguish on the face of Sig was rough. I wonder if he has stopped smoking, I have not seen him with one on After the Catch and him throwing them across the wheelhouse after he got the news, showed he knew what was coming next.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

ugh.....just saw the preview for next week with Phil with a shaved head....yikes!


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

It was rough listening to that conversation between Josh and the Samoan deckhand (Freddie, I think). I think Josh was right, that ultimately, Phil would want him on the boat. It just seems like that's the kind of guy Phil is... the show must go on. But the compassionate, human thing to do was to go see Phil. And I think Phil would understand that, too, and I'm sure he's proud of Josh for just wanting to stay on the boat and take care of it.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

It got me thinking last night. Would Jonathan (TB) have gone back up and skippered the CM or do you think they are trying to find Murray to finish out the quota?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

If they can't fish there was no reason to stay with the boat and not be with his father.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

tripmac said:


> It got me thinking last night. Would Jonathan (TB) have gone back up and skippered the CM or do you think they are trying to find Murray to finish out the quota?


Don't remember seeing or hearing about Murray this season, but he could do it...but I'd love to see Jonathan TB step up and say he'll take the CM out for the rest of the season.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Man, that's some tough TV to watch.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Pretty awesome that Jonathan happened to be passing through Anchorage and was able to give some support to Josh and Jake.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I was seriously tears a flowing when I saw that Jonathan had made it to Anchorage and was picking Josh up at the airport. I saw the previews for next weeks show and was shocked at how shaved Phil's head was.

I also took a peak at the CM web site and noticed they have a layout for all the upcoming episodes. I'm glad they did that, gave me a chance to brace myself for what is coming up on the show.

Oh and it was tough to watch Sig's reaction. Him throwing the cigs and then flipping the light off, he knew what had happened and what was going to happen to his friend. Tough to watch.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

maharg18 said:


> Pretty awesome that Jonathan happened to be passing through Anchorage and was able to give some support to Josh and Jake.


I am so not a fan of the Hillstrand bros, but I have to give them a thumbs up for their involvement (calling other Capts) and support of the boys (being at the hospital) in this ep.

Will be interesting to see what happens to the CM. I can't see Jake and Josh being able to run the boat ala Sig and Edgar. Jake especially couldn't handle taking orders from Josh. Not sure Josh knows enough about where to find the crab to be able to be Capt.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I remember Josh saying something about their not being a person on the boat that could captain the ship...my impression was he was talking about legally able to. Probably a license issue.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I've felt the Hillstrands deep down have a good heart, it showed when they rescued the guy that fell off his ship. Jonathon really was emotional about it.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I remember Josh saying something about their not being a person on the boat that could captain the ship...my impression was he was talking about legally able to. Probably a license issue.


He said they didn't have a certified Captain. So yea you are correct it was a licensing problem that prevented them from going back out.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

maharg18 said:


> Pretty awesome that Jonathan happened to be passing through Anchorage and was able to give some support to Josh and Jake.


Yeah if the timeline was accurate Jonathan would of been waiting around in Anchorage getting ready to start his vacation. So he put hsi stuff on hold to help that family. If it turns out he does take the CM out as Capt, I am going to write that guy a note. I might even switch to Geico.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Sadara said:


> Oh and it was tough to watch Sig's reaction. Him throwing the cigs and then flipping the light off, he knew what had happened and what was going to happen to his friend. Tough to watch.


How do you figure this? How would Sig know what was going to happen to Phil? Thousands of people have strokes every day, and many of them survive and return to a normal life. Actually, Phil was recovering from the stroke nicely, it was a pulmonary aneurysm that reportedly killed him. (that's a blowout of an artery near his heart)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> How do you figure this? How would Sig know what was going to happen to Phil? Thousands of people have strokes every day, and many of them survive and return to a normal life. Actually, Phil was recovering from the stroke nicely, it was a pulmonary aneurysm that reportedly killed him. (that's a blowout of an artery near his heart)


because they wouldn't be passing along the information if it wasn't deadly serious? I think all knew the severity of the situation and at that point there was no recovery


----------



## su719 (Apr 5, 2004)

Derrick Ray takes over for the season for Phil. If you google for it you will find it.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> because they wouldn't be passing along the information if it wasn't deadly serious? I think all knew the severity of the situation and at that point there was no recovery


Huh? The guy was taken off his boat, was talking but having trouble. The word got out to the captains that he had a stroke and you guys think Sig knew he would die based on that? As I mentioned, MANY people recover from strokes, just like Phil WAS before the pulmonary aneurysm got him. He was actually doing better than the doctors thought he should be doing.

Are you saying that Sig knew the day he left the boat that he would never recover and his friend would die? Is he psychic? If so, he should find the crab much easier.

My original comment was to Sadara, that stated Sig knew what was going to happen to his friend, again, how would Sig know, when even the doctors at his bedside didn't know that a pulmonary artery was about to blow?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think the point is that Sig new it was serious and that the cigarrates certainly didn't help the matter, not that he knew exactly what was going to happen.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I think the point is that Sig new it was serious and that the cigarrates certainly didn't help the matter, not that he knew exactly what was going to happen.


This I agree with.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

That was my point as well.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I think the point is that Sig new it was serious and that the cigarrates certainly didn't help the matter, not that he knew exactly what was going to happen.


Precisely. I took Sig's reaction as stemming from the fact that Phil had missed the previous crab season with his first pulmonary episode, had just come back that season from that, then he has a stroke. The way it was described as his whole left side being paralyzed, etc. would certainly seem enough information to cause grave concern while floating out in the middle of the Bearing Sea.

Sig couldn't know that he was going to die at that point, but good grief, the situation was certainly serious enough to illicit the reaction from Sig that it did.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

The conversation between Freddy and Josh on the boat was heartbreaking. There's only one dad, there's always crab to catch, but only one dad . . .


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> The conversation between Freddy and Josh on the boat was heartbreaking. There's only one dad, there's always crab to catch, but only one dad . . .


I agree, I started tearing up at that point. Poor Freddy's been there - that was genuine advice...


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah, both Jeff and I got a little misty eyed during that conversation.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> The conversation between Freddy and Josh on the boat was heartbreaking. There's only one dad, there's always crab to catch, but only one dad . . .


Freddy is a smart guy. I could tell Josh was very conflicted, trying to do the right thing.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Seems that Capt. Sig was back smoking again after throwing them away when he learned that Phil had a stroke. Capt. Keith's daughter catching him with chewing tobacco again. Lots and lots of ants on the calendar. 

Capt Johnathan still with the kids at the Hospital. :up:


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Clearly there is a lot of issues for Phil's son Jake to work through. I hope he did go to rehab. I give Josh a lot of props for handling everything like he has. Looks like he did get a relief captain for the boat. Which is good. It really does show that Josh had a head on his shoulders. I hope he captains the boat some day!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Sadara said:


> I give Josh a lot of props for handling everything like he has. Looks like he did get a relief captain for the boat. Which is good. It really does show that Josh had a head on his shoulders. I hope he captains the boat some day!


I have a feeling the boat owner had more to do with getting the relief captain than Josh actually did, but I agree that Josh seems to be handling things quite well considering what's happening with Phil.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

jeepair said:


> Seems that Capt. Sig was back smoking again after throwing them away when he learned that Phil had a stroke. Capt. Keith's daughter catching him with chewing tobacco again. Lots and lots of ants on the calendar.


Love Keith's daughter 'Bugs', that girl is hilarious when she calls Keith on his BS. Wondered about why were ants used to mark the calendar until I saw inside the spit cup...ew.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> I have a feeling the boat owner had more to do with getting the relief captain than Josh actually did, but I agree that Josh seems to be handling things quite well considering what's happening with Phil.


Certainly better than Jake. Hopefully this will allow him to "hit bottom" and he can get some help. There are millions of former addicts living perfectly happy lives sober. No reason he can't be one of them.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ment said:


> Love Keith's daughter 'Bugs', that girl is hilarious when she calls Keith on his BS. Wondered about why were ants used to mark the calendar until I saw inside the spit cup...ew.


The thing is... If my daughter were that invested in my quitting a bad habit that was one day going to kill me, I'd have quit. I find it kind of weird that his daughter is even being put in this role. Shouldn't his wife be nagging him? But yes, I agree, she is adorable. It must be tough being away from his family 10 months out of the year. It sounds like the other two months a lot of these guys just "party", so that may explain why there's so much addiction in this line of work.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

bareyb said:


> The thing is... If my daughter were that invested in my quitting a bad habit that was one day going to kill me, I'd have quit. I find it kind of weird that his daughter is even being put in this role. Shouldn't his wife be nagging him? But yes, I agree, she is adorable. It must be tough being away from his family 10 months out of the year. It sounds like the other two months a lot of these guys just "party", so that may explain why there's so much addiction in this line of work.


Wives nag, kids are adorable. Which would work better for you?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

JFriday said:


> Wives nag, kids are adorable. Which would work better for you?


Probably my daughter. 

But my point is, I can't imagine I'd ever put her in that position. Just seems a little heavy to lay on a 12 year old to me. Especially when you consider that he only sees his kids for two months out of the year. I sure wouldn't want my kids to be at home worrying about me dropping dead from a stroke or "having my lower jaw amputated". It's only going to get worse with what has happened. I'm sure his daughter has seen the show...


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

bareyb said:


> The thing is... If my daughter were that invested in my quitting a bad habit that was one day going to kill me, I'd have quit. I find it kind of weird that his daughter is even being put in this role. Shouldn't his wife be nagging him? But yes, I agree, she is adorable. It must be tough being away from his family 10 months out of the year. It sounds like the other two months a lot of these guys just "party", so that may explain why there's so much addiction in this line of work.





JFriday said:


> Wives nag, kids are adorable. Which would work better for you?


For some neither work. I remember as a kid doing everything I could to try and talk my parents into quitting smoking. Nothing I did, as a kid or as an adult has had an effect on them quitting. It really hasn't mattered what approach I take to it. The simple fact is, if that person wants to quit, that is when they will quit, and not a moment sooner. It's clear to me, that even though Keith's daughter is all over him to quit, he doesn't really want to yet. He knows he needs to, but he doesn't want to. At least that is how I see it.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh ya, I read a little information on Derrick Ray today. He apparently is one of the best fishing captains in the fleet and long time friend of the Harris family. I noticed they showed a little clip of him from the last episode. From what I'm reading, though it doesn't say directly, all signs point to Derrick Ray captaining the CM this next season. Of course, I wonder if that means he'll be on Deadliest Catch or not.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Sadara said:


> Oh ya, I read a little information on Derrick Ray today. He apparently is one of the best fishing captains in the fleet and long time friend of the Harris family. I noticed they showed a little clip of him from the last episode. From what I'm reading, though it doesn't say directly, all signs point to Derrick Ray captaining the CM this next season. * Of course, I wonder if that means he'll be on Deadliest Catch or not.*


That may very well have been the decider. Getting your mug on TV can lead to lots of dollars. Hell, you can probably SELL a mug with your mug on it and make a few grand!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

bareyb said:


> That may very well have been the decider. Getting your mug on TV can lead to lots of dollars. Hell, you can probably SELL a mug with your mug on it and make a few grand!


I know I wouldn't mind. Even though Capt Phil is gone, I am still interested in seeing what happens with his sons and I assume (hope) they will be on the CM next year. It would also be interesting to see how this new Capt (who isn't their father) deals with their constant bickering. The boys might be in for a shock. I think their dad tolerated the bickering a lot more than most Capt's would.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Sadara said:


> I know I wouldn't mind. Even though Capt Phil is gone, I am still interested in seeing what happens with his sons and I assume (hope) they will be on the CM next year. It would also be interesting to see how this new Capt (who isn't their father) deals with their constant bickering. The boys might be in for a shock. I think their dad tolerated the bickering a lot more than most Capt's would.


I hope they are on too. I think not having Dad around is going to cause them both to "grow or go". I have every confidence that Jake will get sober. I just hope he can be sober AND be a crab fisherman. If he starts showing up loaded for another Captain other than Dad, he'll be looking for a new job...


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

bareyb said:


> I hope they are on too. I think not having Dad around is going to cause them both to "grow or go". I have every confidence that Jake will get sober. I just hope he can be sober AND be a crab fisherman. *If he starts showing up loaded for another Captain other than Dad, he'll be looking for a new job...*


I agree. That will get him fired from a boat quite quickly. Even as close and small a community as it is, I doubt most of them would tolerate such behavior while they are out at sea.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

Last night was very rough. Seeing Phil trying to talk to the boys and Jake going off to get help. 

The After the Catch was very emotional to the captains there. I wonder if that is really Phill's necklace in the table?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I find myself FF'ing through all of the fishing stuff to get to the stuff about Phil, Josh, and Jake. I don't care about Wild Bill and the Kodiak nor the Hillstrands and the Time Bandit at all, kinda interested in Sig, Edgar the the NW crew and Keith and the Wizard, but not at all like previous seasons.

A 2 hour ep next week....going to be a heartbreaker. Even more so that it's been so far.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not fast forwarding through it since some of the other boats are talking about Phil. Next week's show, I agree, will be tough to watch.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

No one watch this weeks show yet? I expected a little more sadness from the crew.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Probably still in shock. It was said that he was feeling better and everybody was making plans for his recovery then wham.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I loved seeing Phil's background. He and I are close to the same age, so those pictures of his friends from the 80's just brought back tons of memories for me. Phil was quite a guy! Drummer in a rock band, worked for free to get a job on a Crab Boat. Captain at 21... What a character... He'll be missed.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought the tribute show was very well done. Was interesting to see Phil's ex wife, too. Don't ever remember her being mentioned.

I've never thought Josh and Jake look much like Phil. Well that opinion changed. There was a pic of Phil when he was in his late teens with a blue bandana on his head and it looked exactly like Josh and a lot like Jake.

Guess Jake was out of rehab. Sure hope the stuff in his glass was plain juice.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I thought the tribute show was very well done. Was interesting to see Phil's ex wife, too. Don't ever remember her being mentioned.
> 
> *I've never thought Josh and Jake look much like Phil. Well that opinion changed. * There was a pic of Phil when he was in his late teens with a blue bandana on his head and it looked exactly like Josh and a lot like Jake.
> 
> Guess Jake was out of rehab. Sure hope the stuff in his glass was plain juice.


Yeah. I never saw much of a resemblance either until I saw that pic of Phil as a kid. Wow. Crazy. Never would have figured that from how Phil looked on the show.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I said the exact same thing to Jeff when we watched the tribute...I was surprised at how similar young Phil looked to Josh and Jake.

During the regular episode, I was fine until Sig started talking about the bird on the ship, and how it could be the spirit of Phil...and then well...I totally lost it.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Just watched the behind the scenes episode that aired tonight. Pretty sad when they told the crew that Phil passed away.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I have to watch this show on the other couch with a pillow over my head so the wife can't see me crying! Dang I miss you Phil!

I loved the history of Phil show. I'd love to see that for all of the crews/captians!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I have to watch this show on the other couch with a pillow over my head so the wife can't see me crying! Dang I miss you Phil!
> 
> I loved the history of Phil show. *I'd love to see that for all of the crews/captians*!


I was thinking the exact same thing. I love to see the back story on Sig and Edgar.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Yes, I think it would be great to pay tribute to them while they are still alive to appreciate it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bareyb said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. I love to see the back story on Sig and Edgar.


Yeah...the Hansens is what immediately came to mind but wouldn't mind seing the Hillstrands or even some of the crew members.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Did I hear correctly on After the Catch that the other captains have already committed to taking on both Josh and Jake as crew?


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Did I hear correctly on After the Catch that the other captains have already committed to taking on both Josh and Jake as crew?


If they can't keep the CM going as a business.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Legion said:


> If they can't keep the CM going as a business.


Which I don't see why they couldn't and I hope they do keep it going. Hate to sound crass...but that would make for a great season for the show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I loved how on the "behind the scenes" episode that the producer was talking about having to match up camera man personalities with those of the captains.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

That behind the scenes episode did nothing to help me like Keith Colburn any more than I already don't....


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

bareyb said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. I love to see the back story on Sig and Edgar.


I just "read" (audiobooks) North by Northwestern by Sig and Edgar and Time Bandit by the Hildstrands. Both were good books and told a lot of the back story of the boats and families. I really liked Sig's better but there was a lot on Jonathan that showed him to be more responsible than he sometimes comes out on the show. In particular the relationship between Jonathan Hilstrand and Russell.


----------

